# Rust?



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

What exactly can you do for rust on the edges of your snowboard? Should you just ignore it? Will it scrape off when you get your edge sharpened? My DC board got rusted up pretty bad in some spots and I do not really know if I should do anything about it.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

usually snow will take off most of it when you start riding or you can take a brillo pad to it.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Gummy stone, but its better to prevent it in the first place by wiping your board down as soon as you get home


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> In the future, to prevent rust, do not leave your board out or on top of a roof rack and definitely not in a board bag. Bring the thing in the house and let it dry after riding. *If you ride the park a lot, its not a bad idea to take the hose to it when you get home as well. The salt used in terrain parks will cause rust in a hurry.*


It may seem like the laziest question ever but would taking a few trail runs at the end of the day help get that salt off?
Very helpful post. I made the mistake of not letting my board dry inside. Will not make that mistake again.
Also (if no one answers this Ill give it its own forum topic) My base is getting pretty grimy (It really shows up on that huge white base on my DC PLY hahaha. Are the any household products I could use to clean the base without damaging it? (I have heard citrus fruits work xD) I can not get base cleaner any time soon and want to clean my base before the next time I wax.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Do a hot scrape or two to remove grime


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

redlude97 said:


> Do a hot scrape or two to remove grime


I tried a hot scrape and it did nothing. Maybe I did it wrong? I waxed and as soon as I was done I scraped without letting it cool.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> I made the mistake of not letting my board dry inside. Will not make that mistake again.


This might be OTT but I always keep a towel in my truck and do a quick wipe down at the end of the day (before loading it). I do another more thorough towel dry when I bring it inside and then leave it to air dry. It doesn't take long and helps prevent rust.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> I tried a hot scrape and it did nothing. Maybe I did it wrong? I waxed and as soon as I was done I scraped without letting it cool.


That's just a normal wax job. I think by hot scrape he means to let the wax wear off the base, clean it, then iron and scrape it before adding any wax. This should pull the dirt and old wax out of the base, then wax it up like you normally would.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

honeycomb said:


> That's just a normal wax job. I think by hot scrape he means to let the wax wear off the base, clean it, then iron and scrape it before adding any wax. This should pull the dirt and old wax out of the base, then wax it up like you normally would.


no he did it right. a hot scrape is waxing it and scraping before it cools.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> no he did it right. a hot scrape is waxing it and scraping before it cools.


I was told today the reason it did not work so great is because I have a WHITE base on my snowboard so it will never be COMPLETELY white again but I hot scraped again and it worked much better this time.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Arent most edges stainless? so its just surface rust and doesnt really matter?


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Stainless doesn't rust at all.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

C.B. said:


> Stainless doesn't rust at all.


it does, but not as bad as plain steel, or as easily.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

C.B. said:


> Stainless doesn't rust at all.


I dont know if the DC PLY has stainless steel edges but I doubt it does considering it DID rust.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I always wipe my board down with a towel after every session. 

Does wonders.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> it does, but not as bad as plain steel, or as easily.


Well let me re-phrase, if you have rust issues you don't have stainless steel


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Reviving an old thread, but whenever I'm done riding, I always seem to have snow on and around my bindings, although I do wipe the edges down, I'm scared that this snow will melt then rust the edges. I've tried to take the build up off, but it never all comes out of every cranny.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

nickwarrenn said:


> Reviving an old thread, but whenever I'm done riding, I always seem to have snow on and around my bindings, although I do wipe the edges down, I'm scared that this snow will melt then rust the edges. I've tried to take the build up off, but it never all comes out of every cranny.


Funny that the email notification for this thread came through my phone _just_ as I was wiping my board down before loading it into my truck last night haha. 

Yeah so it's sort of impossible to get all the snow off the bindings. What I do is bang off/brush off as much as I can, wipe down the edges, load it up.

When I get home, I bring it in and rest it vertically against a wall (tail on a towel to collect water). Wipe it down again. Any melting snow or water from the bindings at that point will drain down to the tail and not lay on the edges. Air drying it this way helps also.


----------

